# Boxer is in the dog house!



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

well Boxer my scottish mouse in in the dog house, i was showing my mice to my friend who has the snakes and i got boxer out of his tube (i sware he lives in that tube) and gave him to my friend. My friend was holding him and stroking him and said "he is a pritty little thing" and at that boxer decided he didnt like him and bit him. Now my friend wants boxer to visit his snakes. I had him out yesterday and he gave me those cute i didnt do it eyes lol


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Well I guess being in the dog house is better than being in the snake house.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

yeah lol :lol:


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

awwww, maybe he sensed the snake lover in your friend and felt offended hahaha I often wonder if snakes would take a disliking to me due to the rodent lover in me!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

possible, he is sulking in his tube today and is not comming out for anything! ill have to try the berry treats later. Funny how hes naughty and still gets treats lol


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

it's a ploy!! he has learned that from his father!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

lol.
well the treats worked temperaily, he happly had a fuss while eating them but soo went back to grumpy teenager mode.
Kind of reminding me of the harry engfield character keven :lol:


----------

